# Needing a really good frame corner clamp



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

After several frustrating attempts at clamping 45 degree cut corners, I am now searching for the best clamp for the many embroidery frames my wife has added to my "do to" list.

I am wondering if anyone has experience with two I found at WoodCraft, and their opinions. I see that others sell the same clamps.

I'm not restricting myself to Woodcraft, so any suggestion is appreciated. I am now retired, so pennies do count. (They counted before retirement, but only more so now)

Thanks.

John McKnight

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/08A62/selfsquaring-frame-clamp.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/07S51/picture-frame-miter-clamp.aspx


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi John, 
You can make your own very easily. Get a straight board and use the router (or saw) to cut a 1/4" (or bigger if needed for large frames) groove in the middle of it. Cut the board into 8 pieces at 45 degree angle and glue them together to make 4 right angle pieces with the groove on the outside. You can use a rope of anything that would tighten the rope or strap (if you used a dado on the back of the board) to tighten the frame joints. I've seen the small straps they used for fastening things in the RV section of WalMart.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I made my own, which is very similar to the first one you linked to. Works great and is very simple to make:










Folds up when not in use so I can hang it on a peg out of the way. I also made another for very small frames out of some scrap aluminium angle instead of wood.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a pair of these strap clamps and they are great for frames:

http://www.amazon.com/Bessey-VAS23-Vario-Angle-Strap/dp/B0000224B3

Though you do have to hold off on routing the outer edge until the frame glue-up is complete, or else the clamp has no purchase on the wood.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Blue or green masking tape… The real brand name stuff, not the cheap stuff…

Not kidding.

- Lay the parts out inside face down
- Tape them tightly edge to edge, leave a strip on one open end.
- Flip so the inside edge is up and miters are open
- Apply glue to all miter faces
- Wrap it up, stretch last strip around corner. 
- Apply another strip all the way around

Signed, 
A guy who owns corner clamps but uses tape instead.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cast Iron Miter Vise
Available at http://www.framingsupplies-shop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_46&products_id=682


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've only ever used Ulmia spring clamps and pinch dogs. If I can't hide the point mark in a bit of detail, I rub/ glue a pad and plane it off after. The other side of the spreader opens the smaller clamp.










For larger joints , rub blocks again and hand clamps.

2nd photo in. http://lumberjocks.com/Texcaster/blog/43465

Last photo. http://lumberjocks.com/Texcaster/blog/43424


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use those Bessey Band clamps and plain old ratchet straps. I don't use those plastic corner thingys that come with the band clamps.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I use tape, but not blue tape as it doesn't stick as well for me as regular masking tape. A properly cut miter doesn't require super pressure for a good glue bond. The downside is that you have to be careful to make sure your frame is square before you leave it to dry. I also use just tape on all my mitered boxes and I have yet to have a joint on one of these to fail.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

I also use Clam Clamps:










See HERE for info/


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the way that Tommy MacDonald does it on his show - he glues on 45 degree pieces of pine on the outside of each piece, lets them dry and them clamps across those. Works great. Pretty quick after to take them down with a chisel and plane.


----------

